# Im Confused



## Jeff M. (Feb 12, 2018)

So I was just sitting here looking at lathes. and come across this. Now do not get me wrong I know they are not the best lathe out there. but 4 speeds. Has a motor. Headstock, tailstock, and toolrest. And it says its New. It costs 22.25 and no shipping. Can someone enlighten me if this was an error, factory second, something. I know they are only 160 new but 22.25 does not even cover shipping?

@woodtickgreg @Tony @ schroedc

Guys what do you think? I mean it would work alright for a beiginer to get going. No?


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2018)

That can't be right, probably left a number off. Tony


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> That can't be right, probably left a number off. Tony


Probably did, they will probably cancel the sale, huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2018)

You never know, it's worth trying for!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2018)

For 22.00 if it actually shows up it'll at least get you started.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I don't know what to do, I don't want to screw anyone. but they said there were 10 of em priced like that and it let it go through. I probably should not have done that well I did. Hard to explain.


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2018)

Just wait and see if it shows up. If so, enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Did you order it?

Post a link to the page. I'll get one too...lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Watch it be just for the belt....


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 12, 2018)

I started out with something similar. For that price (if its true) teach yourself spindle turning basics on it then upgrade to a midi lathe and craigslist that for 50 bucks. 

Is it coming from overseas?


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 12, 2018)

@ripjack13 https://www.bonanza.com/items/like/...h-Wood-Turning-Lathe-Machine-120v-14-x-40-New

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 12, 2018)

Jesus.. Look at that page. go to his page. all his stuff is cheap????


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 12, 2018)

Please do NOT order it. That lathe is LITERALLY THE WORST LATHE ON THE MARKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The tail stock is just a threaded rod with a handle on it. Horrible freight used to sell it for $129 .
Its made so flimsy it flexes & bends when you tighten the tailstock.
Unless you need a temporary boat anchor...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2018)

Was just looking at it, he's a brand new seller with NO transactions, he provided a CC number to Bonanza to verify his identity and that was it. I'd be really hesitant unless you paid through Paypal or the site offers some sort of buyer protection to make sure he doesn't just take your money and run.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 12, 2018)

After looking at that page one can only guess this is a scam or something. Chainsaws for 17 bucks? I know I wouldn't put my card info into that site...


----------



## phinds (Feb 12, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Jesus.. Look at that page. go to his page. all his stuff is cheap????


"Cheap" doesn't really do it justice. "Impossible" is more like it. Unless it all fell off the back of a truck.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 12, 2018)

If its too good to be true.......


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> You never know, it's worth trying for!


Where have I heard that before?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2018)

Save your pennies and get a real lathe from a reputable company. A p.o.s. lathe will o my teach you to hate turning. Remember when I said be patient in your searches? One will show up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 13, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Please do NOT order it.



Thanks, Lee. I didn't want to be the bad guy who pointed out this is a terrible choice -- and it looked like Jeff had already jumped on it by the time I read the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 16, 2018)

No worry guys! I got my money back,

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2018)

Good to hear Jeff! Keep an eye on Craigslist, they come up pretty regularly here. Tony


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't think I'm gonna look at his web page. May find out how tangeled his web actually is. I will be waiting to see how You come out. If You get the lathe & it's not structural sound, make your on rails using good seasoned White Oak. If the headstock works out you won't have to use the foot pedal the way the old timers did. Humor I Hope.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 18, 2018)

@Mark. Two posts before this I already said I got money back,

I know you all think this was a bad decision, and probably but everyone wears different shoes. And finding strength to pull some pairs on day in and day out can be damn hard, but some of us never get to take our shoes off. and yeah, well its nice to have a nice lathe but that is not what makes a man. No matter how tangled his web.

But I do thank you for the advice Mark

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mark. (Feb 20, 2018)

Like the others have said, patience You will find the Shoes that fit


----------

